# Road Trip: The Flamingo Odyssey



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Great post! [smiley=thumbsup.gif] Flamingo can quickly humble the most well intentioned angler. Glad you were able to make a great day of it! And a huge thumbs up to Kimura. [smiley=thumbup.gif] He's a class act all the way!

Cheers
Jan


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2007)

Awesome report! I miss the old days in flamingo


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

Great report, You are my hero ;D


----------



## zero_gravity (Dec 14, 2006)

way to go sam keep up the good work


----------



## LoneRanger (Dec 11, 2006)

Sam for president 2008~





L.R. ;D


----------



## Weedy (Dec 11, 2006)

AWSOME pics, sounds like you guys had a blast! 
Weedy


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Just got to watch the video. Very cool. I may have try that soon.


----------

